# BMGC 2015 MSviking



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We were blessed to be able to participate in the Blue Marlin Grand Championship last week. This is our 4th year to fish this event and it is always a blast, first class all the way! What other tournament gives you a 75 quart custom emblazed Orca cooler as a ditty bag!! Plus Pelagic collared shirts for T shirts! ( I know I know for what it cost to enter they should give you a small boat, but still, it's nice!)

Once again, we had a blast but sucked at the catching big fish part!

Based on Hilton's and Roff's we felt like we either had to run 200 miles to the SW to the Green Canyon or 150 miles south to Independence Hub. We chose the Hub. We live baited in the early morning hours and trolled an awesome rip during the days. The rip was killer looking, textbook! Great color change, well formed grass, tons and tons of bait, mahi mahi by the thousands etc... just no billfish bite! Very very frustrating to say the least.

My hat and and congratulations goes off to the teams that were able to put it together. Especially JJ Tabor and his catamaran caught 718 lb monster! JJ really is a class act.

We ended up releases one white marlin and catching a zillion 20-25 lb mahi mahi. Lost a 35 lb ish mahi at the gaff. Other than that no big bites at all. From the radio chatter most boats were about the same in our area.

Everyone prepping









Part of the ditty bag









Our crew, notice there is not a fish in the pic! :whistling:










Lining up (never seen so many nice boats in one place!)









The white marlin (bait sized compared to JJs blue!)









My sister always makes sure we eat right!









My two daughters and one of the many mahis










While we may not catch many big fish, we always have fun!









Brief time lapse video from Wharf to Mobile Bay exit. This is not where you practice close quarters boat handling!






One of my daughters at sunset









Let's all hope this mucky water moves out of the nipple/elbow area so we can all go back to catching fish rather boat riding!

Robert


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

As always your reports are awesome. You guys must have caught all the dolphin before we got there.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> As always your reports are awesome. You guys must have caught all the dolphin before we got there.



Funny Richard 😄


Pretty sure that line moved way away from us before we got anywhere near the hub : 

Figures , but at least we caught Tuna 😄


Congrats Robert : sounds like you had a great time with your family fishing , that's what it's all about ! 



Again we were rooting for you when I saw you had left the marina , one of these days you will win the whole deal . 


Hope to see you soon


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a great family trip. Cool video!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Great report and looks like a great family experience. Maybe next year I can look at participating in the event.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree awesome report,and the clip leaving was un thinkable. Great job on the fish.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Great report! I always, enjoy seeing your post, pics & vids. 

Thank you for sharing your adventures.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Robert and his crew are the easiest team to root for at any tournament. Just a great fishing family!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics. I guess that's why it's called fishing but there is always the next time. Tight lines to you and yours.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the post. 

I always enjoy your posts. You always put up great photos/video and write up a great story. 

That Viking is a loooonnngggg way from the Contender, quite an evolution.


----------

